# Igor Stravinsky, Neville Marriner, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields – Pulcinella (Complete Ballet) / Suites Nos. 1 & 2 For Small Orchestra



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week’s Tuesday Blog is a new installment in our _Vinyl’s Revenge_ series featuring works by Igos Stravinsky performed by the Academy of St-Martin-in-te-Fields, a trio of soloists, all under the direction of Sir Neville Marriner.

The main work on this Angel ADD release is Stravinsky’s one-act ballet ballet _Pulcinella_, one of two ballets inspired by the works of earlier composers. It is a based on an 18th-century play, _Quatre Polichinelles semblables_ ("Four identical Pulcinellas"). The ballet premiered at the Paris Opera on 15 May 1920 under the baton of Ernest Ansermet. The dancer Léonide Massine created both the libretto and choreography, and Pablo Picasso designed the original costumes and sets.

Pulcinella is a classical character that originated in commedia dell'arte of the 17th century and became a stock character in Neapolitan puppetry. Pulcinella's versatility in status and attitude has captivated audiences worldwide and kept the character popular in countless forms since his introduction to commedia dell'arte by Silvio Fiorillo in 1620. Many regional variants of Pulcinella were developed as the character diffused across Europe In many later adaptations, Pulcinella was portrayed as a puppet, as commedia dell'arte-style theatre did not continue to be popular throughout all of the continent over time. He was said to evolve into "Mr. Punch" in England. The key half of Punch and Judy, he is recognized as one of the most important British icons in history.

Not unlike _The Fairy’s Kiss_ (1928) where Stravinsky elaborated several melodies from early piano pieces and songs by Tchaikovsky in his score, Diaghilev wanted a ballet based on an early 18th-century commedia dell'arte libretto and music then believed to have been composed by Giovanni Battista Pergolesi. This attribution has since been proved to be spurious. Some of the music may have been by Domenico Gallo, Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Carlo Ignazio Monza and Alessandro Parisotti. Stravinsky adapted the older music to a more modern style by borrowing specific themes and textures, but interjecting his modern rhythms, cadences, and harmonies.

Pulcinella marked the beginning of Stravinsky's second phase as a composer, his neoclassical period.

As filler, the disk includes Stravinsky’s two suites for small orchestra. These enchanting, gently satirical Suites are orchestrations made by Stravinsky of the eight piano duets he had written for his children, Theodore and Mika, the first three in 1914-1915 and then five more in 1917.

_Note the YouTube link is to a compilation set of Stravinsky music. Clips 29-47 are the contents of today’s disc._

Happy listening!










*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*

_Pulcinella_, Ballet with Song in One Act (1920)

Bass Vocals – Robert Lloyd

Soprano Vocals – Yvonne Kenny

Tenor Vocals – Robert Tear

Two Suites (Nos. 1 and 2) for Small Orchestra (1921, 1926)



Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields

Neville Marriner, conducting

Angel Records Digital – DS-37899

Format: Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo

Released: 1982

_Discogs_ - Igor Stravinsky, Neville Marriner, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields - Pulcinella (Complete Ballet) / Suites Nos. 1 & 2 For Small Orchestra

_YouTube_ - https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kwJYQNmX91HFW1SmKCrSIe4rSv-5AMGZ8


----------

